# Slammers FC Classic Schedule?



## Carlsbad10 (Jul 7, 2019)

Any insight why a major club’s tournament with many out of state teams and college coaches doesn’t have the schedule up a week before the tournament? I’m sure Standford, Orgeon State, and Havard also appreciates the time spent ensuring their names are spelled correctly. Looking forward to the Havard coach coming out to my daughters games, any one know where they are located?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 7, 2019)

Is Havard like McDowell’s?  
Do they serve the Big Mic instead of the Big Mac?
#soulglow


----------



## Mr. Mac (Jul 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Is Havard like McDowell’s?
> Do they serve the Big Mic instead of the Big Mac?
> #soulglow


Almost had it! It is Soul Glo!  lol


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 7, 2019)

Wait until admissions sees this one


----------



## timbuck (Jul 7, 2019)

Mr. Mac said:


> Almost had it! It is Soul Glo!  lol


----------



## Mr. Mac (Jul 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


>


Just let it shine!


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 8, 2019)

So Wednesday night schedule release at this pace?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2019)

Have they sent communication letting people know when to expect the schedule?
I don't mind stuff being late.  These things can't be easy to figure out (especially with coaches with multiple teams).  But I hate it when a tournament director doesn't send an update and set proper expectations.  
I'm sure they have a full email inbox with lots of people asking the same question "When and where are we playing?  When will the schedule get released?"

It should be standard issue that an email update is sent out 2 weeks prior to the start of the tournament with updates.  Including when the schedule is expected to be released.  Then an email should go out when the schedule is released or another email at about 7-10 days out letting everyone know when the schedule is coming.


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Jul 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Have they sent communication letting people know when to expect the schedule?
> I don't mind stuff being late.  These things can't be easy to figure out (especially with coaches with multiple teams).  But I hate it when a tournament director doesn't send an update and set proper expectations.
> I'm sure they have a full email inbox with lots of people asking the same question "When and where are we playing?  When will the schedule get released?"
> 
> It should be standard issue that an email update is sent out 2 weeks prior to the start of the tournament with updates.  Including when the schedule is expected to be released.  Then an email should go out when the schedule is released or another email at about 7-10 days out letting everyone know when the schedule is coming.


My understanding is the team manager's (or even Slammers coach's) have not heard a thing.  They use TGS and only one venue at Silverlakes, so the scheduling should be 95% automated.  I too typically don't mind it being late if you know it will be late and can plan accordingly.  Having all three of my daughter's play this weekend, one in Norco, and two in San Diego makes me a bit more grumpy.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2019)

Wonder if they are trying to accommodate teams from the south county showcase (south slammers) that was cancelled from last weekend.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 8, 2019)

I keep re visiting the website too I'm sure Yokohama is liking all the clicks. 

Anybody have hotel ideas somewhere in between Silverlakes and Moreno Valley? Son has pony baseball world series in moval daughter in Norco


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Jul 8, 2019)

https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=1037

No schedule but thru a back door you can see the teams registered in each age group.


----------



## gswarriors (Jul 8, 2019)

Carlsbad10 said:


> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=1037
> 
> No schedule but thru a back door you can see the teams registered in each age group.


Is it just me, or is the turnout pretty modest for a club of this stature? There's just too many tournaments these days....


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 8, 2019)

gswarriors said:


> Is it just me, or is the turnout pretty modest for a club of this stature? There's just too many tournaments these days....


Low turnout older girls ages for sure


----------



## Sockers858 (Jul 8, 2019)

gswarriors said:


> Is it just me, or is the turnout pretty modest for a club of this stature? There's just too many tournaments these days....


I counted 7 tournaments this weekend

1. Albion Cup
2. Copa Del Mar
3. Rangers
4. Slammers
5. Hot Spurs
6. OC Surf
7. Oxnard United

Lots this weekend for sure.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2019)

gswarriors said:


> Is it just me, or is the turnout pretty modest for a club of this stature? There's just too many tournaments these days....


Surprised to see so many OC Surf teams since there is an OC Surf (North)tournament this weekend at Great Park. 

Also- if I were a gambling man, I’d bet the house on Rebels winning the girls 2003 group.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 8, 2019)

Is Standford, Orgeon State, and Havard not going after all? I can't find the list of colleges attending any more.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Surprised to see so many OC Surf teams since there is an OC Surf (North)tournament this weekend at Great Park.
> 
> Also- if I were a gambling man, I’d bet the house on Rebels winning the girls 2003 group.


It must be an OC Surf of Anaheim tournament

Lol Rebels in 03 group thanks for the tip I'm calling my bookie now


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Jul 8, 2019)

Finally....

https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=1037


----------



## pewpew (Jul 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> It should be standard issue that an email update is sent out 2 weeks prior to the start of the tournament with updates.  Including when the schedule is expected to be released.  Then an email should go out when the schedule is released or another email at about 7-10 days out letting everyone know when the schedule is coming.


They're too busy counting their money at this point to bother sending an email. Isn't that our job as parents to be checking every 5 mins. starting last night expecting to see a schedule posted Monday morning?? They probably know someone will post if for them.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 8, 2019)

Carlsbad10 said:


> Finally....
> 
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=1037


See what I mean. Not only do we pay them to play in their tournament.. we also do the schedule notifications via socalsoccer.com
First member to post the schedule should get an automatic $100 off their team fees. Just a thought...


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks like Rebels got a group discount!


----------



## LifeisGood (Jul 8, 2019)

gswarriors said:


> Is it just me, or is the turnout pretty modest for a club of this stature? There's just too many tournaments these days....


It looks like 147 teams listed. Well, it's bigger than their summer tournament last year, which was cancelled.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2019)

LifeisGood said:


> It looks like 147 teams listed. Well, it's bigger than their summer tournament last year, which was cancelled.


About 60 of them have some version of a Slammers name.  
Some brackets only have 3 teams listed.  I hope they are pounding the phones to try and fill brackets.  Only thing worse than playing in 100 degree heat in Norco is paying to play in a tournament and playing 2 games against teams from across the street.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 9, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> It must be an OC Surf of Anaheim tournament
> 
> Lol Rebels in 03 group thanks for the tip I'm calling my bookie now


There's a pretty good chance Rebels wins the 2004 Flight 1 group too.


----------



## Soccer11 (Jul 9, 2019)

2008 boys bracket was just cancelled


----------



## timbuck (Jul 9, 2019)

And looks like Girls 03 (the All Rebels bracket) was merged with the 02/o1 group.
Hope I can get a refund from my bookie on a rebels team winning the 03 group.


----------



## sdb (Jul 9, 2019)

timbuck said:


> About 60 of them have some version of a Slammers name.
> Some brackets only have 3 teams listed.  I hope they are pounding the phones to try and fill brackets.  Only thing worse than playing in 100 degree heat in Norco is paying to play in a tournament and playing 2 games against teams from across the street.


It's a dry heat...

Forecast is 102 and 30% humidity so will only feel like 106. Turf fields will be en fuego.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 9, 2019)

Schedules have been taken down again.  Teams are still shown.
Looks like they are trying to combine/consolidate some brackets.


----------



## Josep (Jul 9, 2019)

That 01-02 girls bracket is a joke.  4 slammers, 6 rebels and 2 Steel United, whatever that is. 

Rebels must enjoy paying all that money to play each other and have an all/Slammers final.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 9, 2019)

What’s the point of paying hundreds of dollars (close to $1k)  for a meaningless tournament at 100 degree weather.  It’s about time teams are getting smart about the saturation of tournaments in the summer.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 9, 2019)

Josep said:


> That 01-02 girls bracket is a joke.  4 slammers, 6 rebels and 2 Steel United, whatever that is.
> 
> *Rebels must enjoy paying all that money to play each other and have an all/Slammers final*.


Did Slammers teams play in Rebels tournament ? Was the Rebels executive staff promised use of a golf cart with air conditioning for the weekend?


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 9, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> What’s the point of paying hundreds of dollars (close to $1k)  for a meaningless tournament at 100 degree weather.  It’s about time teams are getting smart about the saturation of tournaments in the summer.


Some coaches need a cheap trophy to build their fragile ego. 102 degree weather will not be fun for the kids.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 15, 2019)

Carlsbad10 said:


> Finally....
> 
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=1037


How is your jersey number 10 doing? Didn't look good having to be helped off I hope it's not an injury. 

Also nice addition to your team, I forgot her number but remember her from a friendly vs her previous club. I think she will thrive with you guys she more freed up not having to carry the whole load and coach let's her roam around making it hard to pick her up as oppose to her standing up top in same spot waiting for the direct ball which was easy to shut down


----------



## Josep (Jul 15, 2019)

Wishing a speedy recovery


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Is Havard like McDowell’s?
> Do they serve the Big Mic instead of the Big Mac?
> #soulglow


I believe that is the Boston phonetic spelling.


----------

